# Dump the Cone



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

First, this ad caught my attention because of the last paragraph.



> My 1 year old female cat escaped last night. She has recently been spayed and is wearing a *blue cloth cone *around her neck to prevent her from removing her stitches. She is a grey tortie, no more than 6 pounds. She acts more like a dog than a cat and isn't shy around strangers. Her name is Fiona and usually comes when you call her.
> 
> If you see her or she wanders into your yard, please call, 619.XXX.XXXX.
> 
> Should I not find her, I will have a 33 year old male available for immediate adoption. No rehoming fee as he has a tendancy to leave doors open and dishes in the sink. No amount of nagging or training has helped.


But then I saw "cloth cone" and did a Google search. Didn't find that, but I found this, which may help some people who have sewing skills - which leaves me completely out.[attachment=0:1ok57f3x]cloth body cover.jpg[/attachment:1ok57f3x]

Here are the step-by-step instructions.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Superio ... pliance.-/


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That looks like a great idea, a onesie for cats! But how does she go to the bathroom? :?:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I had to look it up! The last picture shows that their little bums are free to pee and poo.[attachment=0:1a5pra19]cloth cover - peeable.jpg[/attachment:1a5pra19]


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh, that's cute. They really are like onesies!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Cute, but I think a kitty's fur coat is cuter. :wink: 
rcat


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I know quite a few people who have used a onsie for their dog who has had surgery, especially s/n, and it works really well. They do make a soft e-collar, and I wonder if that is what this poor kitty has on?

I hope they find her soon because I am sure that it would be easy for her to get caught with that collar on her neck.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

gunterkat said:


> Cute, but I think a kitty's fur coat is cuter. :wink:
> rcat


I think the idea is to stop cats chewing at their stitches, not to look good


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Do they come in Steeler colors?


----------

